# New Buck, Champagne Tan Banded



## Souris (Dec 30, 2012)

A little present from my friend, she has also some mice.
Welcome handsome Aton!
Look at the girls below, they are wondering who is walking on their roof :lol:


----------



## Souris (Dec 30, 2012)

And this is his future partner, Champagne Doe. Hoping to improve the colour of her offspring.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

he looks fab


----------



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

That's an awesome mouse! I keep hoping to find or produce a banded one like that myself.


----------



## Souris (Dec 30, 2012)

thank you both for the nice replies!


----------

